
The Man Who Discovered the Sun’s Puzzling Heat Is Being Forgotten - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/the-man-who-discovered-the-suns-puzzling-heat-is-being-forgotten
======
dredmorbius
Don't, just _don 't_ illustrate your article with gratuitous animations.

Or pop-over nags.

